# Pelicans Trade Second Round Pick Branden Dawson To Clippers



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614288736742973440
This is a pick I wish they could have kept. Reminds me so much of Draymond Green. Could have very possibly been a major steal this late in the draft. Do we ever keep draft picks anymore...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What was the return in this trade? Probably future considerations.


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

> After much speculation and anticipation regarding the Clippers buying into the 2015 NBA Draft in order to add some young talent, they were able to pull it off, trading cash considerations to the New Orleans Pelicans for the 56th overall pick. Dan Woike of the Orange Country Register reports that the cost of the pick was about $600,000, which leaves them with about $2.4 million to use as cash considerations in trades before the amount resets on July 1st.


http://www.clipsnation.com/2015/6/25/8848783/clippers-buy-fill-in-pick-select-rookie-selected

Demps acquiring some extra cash for cap relief.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dumb


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

If they used it to make a move it makes perfect sense. If they use it and sit on it, pretty lame.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pelicans have really spoiled the draft for me the past two seasons. I like watching young talent develop or not develop. Hopefully we hang on to some of these picks in the future so I can have some guys to talk about come draft night.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

It really is hard to be a fan of a team that refuses to build through the draft.


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

Demps has made it clear over the years that he prefers having young veterans on the roster over rookies. Seems funny when you consider how lucky this franchise was in hitting the jackpot and drafting Anthony Davis. Without AD, this team would be going nowhere and Demps, or whoever would be running the show by now would have no choice but to build through the draft. 

There are many more smarter basketball fans than me, but when I look at the past two years and wonder if we had kept the picks we have sacrificed in order to go with the "win-now" method, we could have built a really solid young core of players surrounding AD. We gave up two firsts to acquire Jrue Holiday in 2013. Those picks turned into Nerlens Noel and Elfrid Payton ('14). We gave up this year's first to acquire Omer Asik, and the Rockets used it to take Sam Dekker. Hindsight is always 20/20, but a core of Davis/Noel/Dekker/Gordon/Payton might have been a fun group to see develop. 

Imagine what AD must think now that it's been three years since Demps has made a selection in the draft that he's actually kept. That must have some small impact on how he will negotiate his next contract. There are no young players on this roster developing alongside him, which makes me think he may demand a shorter deal if he doesn't see a reason to stay beyond another three years or so.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Dawson is definately not Draymond Green. Not even close to the same overall skill level. Much better athlete though. The thing to keep in mind with him is he can't shoot or dribble at all - like not even a little. He was 5-star small forward coming out of high school and hit 0 threes in 4 years of college. Great defender and rebounder though.

I think he's miscast in the western conference. To me his NBA destiny is as a 12th man you barely play for most of the year, but dust off for 25 minutes a night when Lebron is in town.


----------

